# Zubereitungsarten von Quappen



## barnidog (6. Juli 2008)

Moin!
Ist mir doch gestern tatsächlich einen 40 er Quappe beim Aal Angeln an den Haken gegangen.

Da es meine erste überhaupt ist bräuchte ich Tipps für die Zubereitung.


----------



## Quappenjäger (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zubereitungsarten von Quappen*

am besten braten!


----------



## barnidog (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zubereitungsarten von Quappen*

Lassen sich Quappen gut Filetieren?


----------

